
Algorithms tutorial for beginners - adriansky
http://adrianmejia.com/blog/2018/04/04/how-you-can-change-the-world-learning-data-structures-algorithms-free-online-course-tutorial/
======
rhcom2
See also Visualizing Algorithms:
[https://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/](https://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/)

------
208Gi
> If the elements are already the program will perform fewer operations. On
> the contrary, if the items are in reverse order, it will require more swap
> operations to get it sorted.

I think you're missing a word in the first sentence.

~~~
adriansky
`sorted` was the missing word.

> If the elements are already __sorted __the program...

------
positivejam
>Another popular algorithm is PageRank developed in 1988 by Sergey Brin and
Larry Page...

I think you meant 1998 there.

~~~
adriansky
Haha, sorry for the typo. It's fixed now!

------
dang
This doesn't count as a Show HN, so we took that out. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
adriansky
Thanks. I didn't know about that

